# What kind of hair dryer do you use for your dogs?



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting the metro air force dryers (i think that's what it is) so I dry my dog's hair faster. Is is worth the investment? What kind of hair dryer is good and won't damage your dog's coat?

Thanks!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*good dryer*

I use a Double K stand dryer that I bought on sale from PetEdge. It has several heat and air settings. The best part is that it is hands free. The large nozzle can be positioned easily for good aim. I can groom 3 show coated Havs in a fairly short time. It stores conveniently in my combi-laundry-grooming room. It is very sturdy - read "heavy"- and so if I have a complaint it is that it does not transport well. Still, I will be bringing it to the National this year as I am driving.

I also have a canister dryer (it's the orange one - can't recall the mfr) that has a long flexible hose attached to it. It is convenient to tote, however I don't like it as much because it doesn't have varied heat/air settings. I clamp the hose onto my grooming table using a flexible arm.

Since I just bathed and groomed my 3 little guys this morning, I've attached photos of them patiently waiting for a treat after their baths.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are quite a few threads/discussions about blow dryers in the *"Grooming" *section of the forum, so have a look there and see if you might find some answers. SOOOO many of us deal with hair, bath, drying, knots and all those other issues that you're bound to find some good information there.

Hope that helps. 

Patti, just noticed your Havs. OMG, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Pattie, they are BEEEE U tiful!

Beverly


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thanks, Beverly*

Thank you. I love to run my fingers through their clean hair, hold 'em close and give lots of kisses. Aaaaah! Not that I don't even when their hair is not so clean


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Drying the hairy ones*

Hi Paige,

Thanks for the compliment. I hope you don't find my answer too long-winded or boring.

You know, I've found that it can take varying times to dry these long coats depending on what is going on with each dog and what their coat type and texture is. For instance, RICO, a silver brindle, has a double coat that is thick but satiny. When he was a pup, it took much longer to dry his double coat than it does now. He is now 2 1/2 yrs old and I would say it takes about 30 minutes to completely dry his adult coat.

ChaCha, a B&W parti, has always, even as a pup had the long, shimmery, silky coat that is a dream to groom and dry. Her coat takes about 20-25 minutes to dry. Pearlie, a silver brindle, has an incredibly thick, long coat that has a very lightweight consistency. Her coat takes the longest to dry at between 30-40 minutes. I pretty much do line drying every time, but with my other dryers it has taken me sometimes an hour or more to completely dry my dogs. I really do like my Double K stand dryer.

I also think that a clean dog is not only a healthy dog,but the coat doesn't seem to matt so much, or maybe it is that frequent grooming ( I groom and bathe each one every 7-10 days and somethimes more often depending on the show circuit) limits the matting.

Sorry for the long post.

Here are some photos of the kids in their show coats:

RICO, ChaCha and Pearlie in that order, I hope.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

My groomer said the best dematting tool she has is her high velocity dryer. I got to stand next to her and watch each step of how she grooms Sophie and saw how it just blasts matts out.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I was wondering if a good dryer cut down drying time. There is a lot to consider, but I am going to think about finding something to use other than my Andis handheld. It's quiet, but wow, does it take long and it isn't hands free unless I use the short little holder it has. I've had it for 3yrs now and I think it is giving out because when it gets too hot, when I shut it off, it won't turn on until it cools down for a good 20 mins. Not good  Now with Neo coming home soon, I think a better quality dryer will be better for me. Not sure about the industrial types, due to room and expense, but something in the middle. I will check out the threads in the grooming section.

And Pattie your dogs are gorgeous!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful dogs, Pattie!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, Helen and Linda. :hug:

Helen, Congrats on your new (soon to be) puppy. I want another puppy so badly. I'm planning a breeding next heat cycle, September or October, but I sure wish I had one right now to show in puppy class. :Cry:


----------



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

Pattie said:


> I use a Double K stand dryer that I bought on sale from PetEdge. It has several heat and air settings. The best part is that it is hands free. The large nozzle can be positioned easily for good aim. I can groom 3 show coated Havs in a fairly short time. It stores conveniently in my combi-laundry-grooming room. It is very sturdy - read "heavy"- and so if I have a complaint it is that it does not transport well. Still, I will be bringing it to the National this year as I am driving.
> 
> I also have a canister dryer (it's the orange one - can't recall the mfr) that has a long flexible hose attached to it. It is convenient to tote, however I don't like it as much because it doesn't have varied heat/air settings. I clamp the hose onto my grooming table using a flexible arm.
> 
> Since I just bathed and groomed my 3 little guys this morning, I've attached photos of them patiently waiting for a treat after their baths.


Your pictures did it for me...they look great!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, am I the only one that's ghetto and uses my human hair dryer on my pup to dry him?


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

sprorchid - No you're not alone! I have two Havs and use a human hair dryer. I would love a 'real' dryer since it takes so long to do Dickson as he has a thick coat. Luna has silkier, straighter hair and takes less time to dry. But it's still a long time.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

brugmansia said:


> sprorchid - No you're not alone! I have two Havs and use a human hair dryer. I would love a 'real' dryer since it takes so long to do Dickson as he has a thick coat. Luna has silkier, straighter hair and takes less time to dry. But it's still a long time.


Me too....Two Havs and a human hair dryer. I've spent so much on grooming supplies this year: new clippers, scissors, thinners, DVD's, grooming table, combs..... I think the pricey hair dryers would send DH over the edge!

Maybe in the fall.....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Perugina said:


> My groomer said the best dematting tool she has is her high velocity dryer. I got to stand next to her and watch each step of how she grooms Sophie and saw how it just blasts matts out.





ls-indy said:


> Me too....Two Havs and a human hair dryer. I've spent so much on grooming supplies this year: new clippers, scissors, thinners, DVD's, grooming table, combs..... I think the pricey hair dryers would send DH over the edge!
> 
> Maybe in the fall.....


And some of them are very pricey! Maybe for Chirstmas?? :eyebrows: This is the one I have http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...erDry-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46070.uts A few of us all have the same one and love it! The "force" is adjustable and it also has a temp setting (cool to slightly warm) that is adjustable too. You can use it with the hose to direct the flow or with the nozzle. Force dryers blow alot of the loose hairs out of the coat and help straighten as you dry when used properly. They can also make the coat a big tangle if you aren't using it right- but it's pretty easy to get the hang of. Using the force instead of heat to dry doesn't dry out the coat as badly either.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone have the CC dryer? I was told it is a lot quiter, that is the only thing I hate about my force dryer is the noise.


----------



## maggxonn (Apr 15, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> Ok, am I the only one that's ghetto and uses my human hair dryer on my pup to dry him?


Nope, I guess I'm ghetto too


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the Oster Hi-Velocity Cage & Table Pet Dryer. So far, loving it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maggxonn said:


> Nope, I guess I'm ghetto too


Once you hang out here long enough, you'll be wanting a dog dryer too! We're a terrible bad influence!



Leeann said:


> Does anyone have the CC dryer? I was told it is a lot quiter, that is the only thing I hate about my force dryer is the noise.


That was my second choice! I nearly went with it. I think I just couldn't wrap my mind around the shape lol! A square dryer?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just bought the CC dryer in *purple! *Who else would offer their dryers in lovely colors? :rockon:

I haven't had it long enough to even have used it on all my dogs, but so far I love it, lol. After my day of training with the groomer, I decided a force dryer was for me and had heard good things about the CC Kool Dry so I went with it. I also got free shipping and a $50 GC back. 

The noise seems like it comes from the rush of air to me, not so much from the dryer, if that makes sense. The square box is also very easy to move around and relatively light. It's got a really long hose on it, but the power cord isn't very long. It came with two different attachments for the hose.

Tomorrow I'll finally get a chance to try it on Cooper and Lily. I have used it on Winston, who didn't seem to mind it at all, and Emma with a full coat and I didn't tangle her once.

I am selling the dryer that I bought last June that I thought would last me a life time if anyone is interested. It's an Edemco 7001 stand dryer with a hose and nozzle. There's a thread under the For Sale items.

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> That was my second choice! I nearly went with it. I think I just couldn't wrap my mind around the shape lol! A square dryer?


LOL I know what you mean Christy.

Beverly, that is what I was told, you will always have the noise from the forced air but the dryer it self is more quite. Let us know how you feel about it after grooming everyone.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

good buddy said:


> And some of them are very pricey! Maybe for Chirstmas?? :eyebrows: This is the one I have http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...erDry-Pet-Dryer/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/46070.uts A few of us all have the same one and love it! The "force" is adjustable and it also has a temp setting (cool to slightly warm) that is adjustable too. You can use it with the hose to direct the flow or with the nozzle. Force dryers blow alot of the loose hairs out of the coat and help straighten as you dry when used properly. They can also make the coat a big tangle if you aren't using it right- but it's pretty easy to get the hang of. Using the force instead of heat to dry doesn't dry out the coat as badly either.


Christy - thanks for sending the link to the specific one you're using.... Very helpful....

It seems that, as soon as i satisfy a craving for one havie item, two new ones show up and I start "lusting" after them? :tea::tea:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> Christy - thanks for sending the link to the specific one you're using.... Very helpful....
> 
> It seems that, as soon as i satisfy a craving for one havie item, two new ones show up and I start "lusting" after them? :tea::tea:


The only cure for that is to have one or two of EVERYTHING! ound:


----------

